# Tormach PCNC770 S3 with ATC - $12,500 (santa cruz)



## matthewsx (Mar 11, 2021)

At my local electronics supply store, looks like the same one they've had on display for a while but I can't be sure. They're good guys so hopefully selling it will help get them through Covid









						Tormach PCNC770 S3 with ATC - tools - by dealer - sale
					

Tormach PCNC770 Series 3 with ATC, power drawbar, automatic oiler, and with 4th axis driver installed. It is updated to the latest PathPilot control software. This machine was initially sold by us...



					sfbay.craigslist.org


----------

